# نظريتي في كان و اخواتها



## Sumone1985

لا ادري اذا كان احد سبقني بهذا لكن عندي نظرية في كان و اخواتها و هي انها افعال تامة و ليست ناقصة لانها تدل على وقوع فعل و زمن وقوعها. يمكن ان يقال بان معنى كان اقرب الى معنى وُجد و غالباً تفتقر الى حال فقولك كان محمد قائما اعرابه فعل و فاعل و حال كما في وُجد محمد قائما. و اما في اصبح و اضحى و مثل ذلك، فهي اذا استخدكت في معنى كان اخذت نفس الحكم كاصبح الاعمى بصيرا ، والا فلا تحتاج الى حال مثل لما اصبح محمد قام- ما رايكم؟


----------



## benss

Sumone1985 said:


> لا ادري اذا كان احد سبقني بهذا لكن عندي نظرية في كان و اخواتها و هي انها افعال تامة و ليست ناقصة لانها تدل على وقوع فعل و زمن وقوعها. يمكن ان يقال بان معنى كان اقرب الى معنى وُجد و غالباً تفتقر الى حال فقولك كان محمد قائما اعرابه فعل و فاعل و حال كما في وُجد محمد قائما. و اما في اصبح و اضحى و مثل ذلك، فهي اذا استخدكت في معنى كان اخذت نفس الحكم كاصبح الاعمى بصيرا ، والا فلا تحتاج الى حال مثل لما اصبح محمد قام- ما رايكم؟




لست بنحوي فليس لديّ رأي خاص في هذا الأمر لكني أتبع ككل ممبتدين ما قال فيه النحويون المشهرون كسبويه و غيره

فانضر هنا: http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Bohoth/KanaAkhawatuha.htm

ملاحظة : يا أخي الفضيل، أن تكتب بكتابة أوسع أفضل​


----------



## muhammad2012

كان تأتي ناقصة وأحيانا تأتي تامة مثل   "كان الله ولا شيء معه فخلق السماوات والأرض"  كان هنا تامة  وتقول أيضا: "انتهيت من العمل أو أوشكت  اوشك هنا تامة  هذا، وجميع أفعال هذا الباب كان وأخواتها "الثلاثة عشر" تستعمل ناقصة وتامة -بالفهم السابق- ما عدا ثلاثة أفعال هي "ليس، زال، فتئ" فلا تستعمل إلا ناقصة فقط.  الناقصة  ويقصد به  ما لا يكتفي بمرفوعه إذ لا بد له من المنصوب وهو خبره


----------



## WadiH

ممكن لكن ماذا عندما يكون خبر كان جملة فعلية أو شبه جملة أو جملة اسمية؟
كان محمد يحب القراءة
صار محمد تحت الشجرة
أضحى محمد شعره طويل
أين الحال في هذه الجمل؟
معظم الأفعال لا تستطيع أن تؤلف منها جملاً مثل كان محمد يحب القراءة أو صار فلان تحت الشجرة
لكن هناك عدد من الأفعال يمكن أن تؤلف منها مثل هذه الجمل وهي ما يسمى الأفعال الناقصة
ويصف النحاة عملها بأنها تدخل على الجملة الاسمية فترفع المبتدأ وتنصب الخبر
وهذا في رأيي تكييف أفضل وأقرب إلى الواقع من تكييفك الذي لا يمكن تطبيقه إلا في حال كان خبر كان اسماً
ومع ذلك يدرك النحاة أن كل فعل ناقص بإمكانه أن يستخدم كفعل تام
كقولك كن فيكون أو كقولهم أصبح فلان موجوع الرأس إذا كان القصد حرفياً أي أنه قام الصبح ورأسه يؤلمه
لكن لو استخدمنا أصبح بمعنى الصيرورة سواءً في الصباح أو أي وقت عندها يكون ناقصاً
والله تعالى أعلم
​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

تأتي كان فعلا ماضيا ناقصا ، يرفع الإسم وينصب الخبر .. نحو : كان الله غفورا رحيما

الإعراب

كان : فعل ماض ناقص مبني على الفتح
اسم الجلالة : اسمها مرفوع
غفورا : خبرها منصوب
رحيما : نعت تابع للمنعوت في نصبه

وقد تأتي كان فعلا تامّا، بمعنى حدث أو وحصل .. نحو : تقابل الجيشان فكان الصراع

الإعراب

تقابل : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح
الجيشان : فاعل مرفوع بالألف النائبة عن الضمّة لأنه مثنى
الفاء : استئنافية
كان : فعل ماض تامّ مبني على الفتح
الصراع: فاعل كان مرفوع بالضمّة

في نظري، عندما يكون لكان فاعل يكون فعلا تامّا، وعندما يفتقر كان لفاعل يكون ناقصا
والله أعلم
​


----------

